# EVH 5150 III 50 Watt Combo



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Scottsdale, AZ* (October 15, 2014) -- After nearly three years in development, EVH is pleased to announce the launch of the 5150III 1x12 50-watt combo amplifier. This is not your average 1x12 combo by any stretch. In line with Eddie Van Halen’s legacy, this 1x12 is a true game changer, making players swear they’re standing in front of a half-stack.


The EVH 5150III 1x12 is an all-tube combo amp, featuring three channels of pure 5150-III high performance tone (clean, crunch and lead). Fitted with a single 12-inch Celestion, 16-ohm speaker and powered by seven JJ ECC83 (12AX7) preamp tubes and two JJ 6L6 power tubes, it also features front-panel adjustable power output from 50 watts down to one watt. The adjustable power feature is especially useful in achieving “fully cranked” sounds while maintaining reasonable overall volume levels.


Features include a single input, rear-panel selectable output impedance (4, 8 or 16 ohms), versatile controls (gain, low, mid, high, volume, master presence, rear-panel master resonance, power level, reverb), built-in DSP reverb, rear-panel MIDI input and preamp output, two rear-panel parallel speaker outputs, rear-panel effects loop and headphone jack (mutes power amp), and four-button footswitch (controls all three channels and reverb).


Top-notch construction features a custom-shaped birch cabinet with special and exclusive internal baffling, vintage-style chicken-head control knobs, red jewel, plastic top strap handle and casters. A fitted cover is optional. Available in Black and Ivory.
MSRP: $1818.17


*For more information:*
EVH


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Why the Fender logo on the 5150 tag ?


EDIT: nevermind, it looks like EVH is part of the Fender family.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Seems pricy to me, but Im cheap


----------



## bluefactoryflam (Oct 18, 2014)

I wonder how that "power level" knob works, going continuously from 50W to 1W of output power? Would that just be a built-in passive attenuator?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bluefactoryflam said:


> I wonder how that "power level" knob works, going continuously from 50W to 1W of output power? Would that just be a built-in passive attenuator?


ive had that feature on several amps so far. some seem to do it better than others. 
****************************************************************************************************************************************************************


i like the looks of it if the knobs were black. i wouldnever pay that much for one though. not what i think of what i might otherwise get for the same money.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I see they left out the weight, the combos are beastly heavy


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Specs: 


[h=4]GENERAL[/h]
 *Model Name:*5150III® 1x12 50W Combo*Series:*EVH*Amplifier Type:*Tube*Color / MSRP* / Part # :*

*Black 
$1,818.17
225-5000-010*


*Ivory 
$1,818.17
225-5000-410*
[h=4]ELECTRONICS[/h]
 *Voltage:*

120V
2255000010


120V
2255000410
*Wattage:*

50 watts
2255000010


50 watts
2255000410
*Effects Loop:*1/4" - (Send/Return)*Inputs:*One - 1/4"*Channels:*Three - (Clean, Crunch, and Lead)*Controls:*Gain, Low, Mid, High, Volume, Master Presence, Rear Master Resonance, Power Level, Reverb[h=4]HARDWARE[/h]
 *Output Impedance:*4, 8 or 16 ohms (Selectable)*Amplifier Length:*12.5" (31.8 cm)*Amplifier Width:*24.5" (62.2 cm)*Amplifier Height:*22" (55.88 cm)*Amplifier Weight:*65 lbs. (29.48 kg)[h=4]TUBES[/h]
 *Preamp Tubes:*7 JJ ECC83 (12AX7)*Power Tubes:*2 JJ 6L6[h=4]MISCELLANEOUS[/h]
 *Unique Features:*Midi Channel and Reverb Switchable, 50-1 watt Adjustable Power Level, Master Resonance Control[h=4]ACCESSORIES[/h]
 *Footswitch:*4-Button Footswitch Included*Knobs:*Chicken-Head Style Pointer*Cover:*Optional Fitted Cover Available


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

msrp is never the price, we will see what the street price cones in at


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

So they're using JJ tubes? Fender owns Groove Tubes and I thought they were using them across the board.

Are these amps made in Mexico or Vietnam?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

The 2x12 is 1499.00 so i'm guessing this one will be cheaper (hopefully). The 2x12 is an absolute beast of an amp particularly when it comes to lifting it.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Stonehead said:


> The 2x12 is 1499.00 so i'm guessing this one will be cheaper (hopefully). The 2x12 is an absolute beast of an amp particularly when it comes to lifting it.


yes the 2x12 peavy classic 50 I had was a beast but really let you know it when it came to climbing stairs. Tube tone has a price.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

keto said:


> I see they left out the weight, the combos are beastly heavy


From the video on the website it's 65 LBS.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

soldierscry said:


> From the video on the website it's 65 LBS.


I was actually thinking about the prior 2x12, 65 lbs for the 1x12 isn't ridiculous though it is kinda heavy, heavier than my old Pro Reverb 2x12.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Not quite on topic but close. 
I've played the 50 watt 2x12 and it's as a killer sounding amp... is there better? Yes! It's not perfect but it's seriously awesome for the $$$... it is however very heavy... leave it home or in the rehearsal space. A 1x12 is on it's way to Canadian soil as I type 
I went over to EVH when looking for an affordable gigging 3 channel amp solution to my Mesa Rectifier. Not bashing Mesa... man they are killer amps. But for bar gigging around 50 nights a year I need reliable light weight and not to stressfull on the poclket book. You see all amps break down... all amps BREAK DOWN. If I blow up a PCB in an $3000 Mesa it hurts waay more than blowing up the PCB on my 5153 at $1100. The less than half price difference also makes it affordable for me to have a second head to bring to shows as a backup. I also have the 1x12 cab... which also sounds great... for those smaller clubs or clubs with tougher load ins.
All in all these Fender EVH 5150 III amps are absolutely great bang for the buck and as with all the EVH gear... sound like Ed or sound like yourself... it is very capable of doing both.

[video=youtube;V4WqEQLyZqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4WqEQLyZqY[/video]


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bluefactoryflam said:


> I wonder how that "power level" knob works, going continuously from 50W to 1W of output power? Would that just be a built-in passive attenuator?


They are using a power scaling circuit, so it isn't the same as the type of attenuator that goes between amp and speaker. They vary the power supply to the power tubes to limit the available power.



pattste said:


> So they're using JJ tubes? Fender owns Groove Tubes and I thought they were using them across the board.


Groove/Fender do not manufacture tubes. They get them from various manufacturers, grade and match them and paint their name on them. They are basically a re-brander. So they could well be using JJ made Groove tubes.



khingpynn said:


> all amps BREAK DOWN. If I blow up a PCB in an $3000 Mesa it hurts waay more than blowing up the PCB on my 5153 at $1100.


Why would this be the case? You replace the PCB. If mesa charges double what Fender charges, then you have a point. Otherwise, if any company tells you to throw away an amp that has a blown circuit board, don't ever give them your business again. But as far as I know, amps in the $1K to $3K range are not disposable.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

khingpynn said:


> Not quite on topic but close.
> I've played the 50 watt 2x12 and it's as a killer sounding amp... is there better? Yes! It's not perfect but it's seriously awesome for the $$$... it is however very heavy... leave it home or in the rehearsal space. A 1x12 is on it's way to Canadian soil as I type



Personally, I still prefer the Marshall DSL 
Here's a good demo a bud did a while back
[video=youtube;1l5KnwZ94Cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l5KnwZ94Cw[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too close to call for me. A knob turn here, a pedal change there, and you have a different winner.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Too close to call for me. A knob turn here, a pedal change there, and you have a different winner.


Having played both, in my personal experience, you can tell there's a definite difference in voicing. Its more than just knob tweaking.
In the end, its all about personal preference but the Marshall gives me a grin on my face every time, regardless of knob settings.

That video has the same eq settings on both amps, guitar straight in. Each head through its respective, matching cab. The DSL is at a great disadvantage with the stock G12-75 speakers... or is it? They seem to record well for a more scooped, metal tone yet still have some mid presence.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

jb welder... Perhaps you missed my point entirely. No company has told me to throw away and amp. I'm not saying any amp disposable or you cannot replace a pcb board. Im saying for me my preference is...y gig a $3000 head when I can gig and $1100 head... the parts are less on the $1100 when the time comes... and it will 

LydianGuitars... Point taken killer sounding video. Not a fan of the JCM 2000 but I like this. The other thing about that particular amp is... I see more JCM2000's on my bench than any other amp... could this be because they are hugely popular... could be. The big problem with these amps is when a power amp tube blows it can fuse the screen grid resister. This saves the main tranny not the pcb board. Many times the cost of this part makes it not cost effective to fix the amp. Better off getting another on kijiji and taking your chances. This said Marshall did, after some time, take notice to this issue and raise the resisters up on standoff's. Problem solved. If you have the pre revised non standoff version. make sure you bias regularly and change out your tubes appropriately to the usage of your amp. Just my two cents on my experiences at the bench


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

khingpynn said:


> jb welder... Perhaps you missed my point entirely. No company has told me to throw away and amp. I'm not saying any amp disposable or you cannot replace a pcb board. Im saying for me my preference is...y gig a $3000 head when I can gig and $1100 head... the parts are less on the $1100 when the time comes... and it will


I'm with you, I'd rather gig with the 1/3 cost amp. But my point was about the repair cost. Tubes and other generic parts like caps and resistors should be the same no matter the brand. I don't think the pcb should cost 3 times as much for the more expensive amp, but you could be right. Maybe the hardware and mesa specific parts cost way more than equivalent fender parts. I have very limited experience with mesa parts prices. I do know that a power transformer for a dual rectifier costs way more than I would expect an equivalent fender part to cost. So I think this is probably what you meant and I just misunderstood you.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Its the cost of the PCB... Mesa hand traces their PCB's there are no corners everything is a soft curve. Great design but they do cost more. I'm thinking a similar Marshall or Fender amp around the $1100 mark would have similar cost on parts. Generic stuff like capacitors is pennies in the difference. In my experience I've seen expensive and inexpensive amps have fatal failures. Most times it's power amp tube failure that causes the problems that I've seen. I don't do a ton of repairs as it's not my bread and butter but I have done work on 15-20 amps a year. Not anymore though as I'm too busy gigging. Still have a few guys that I do work for. A far better amp tek than me told me one time that every amp will in time have a part that fails which will produce a lot of heat. He is absolutely right about that 

In the video I posted that's my EVH 5150III 50 watt head and 2x12 cab and a Peavey USA Wolfgang. Band name is Blakkstone Hexx. We are out of Airdrie Alberta just to the north of Calgary. We are having a lot of fun on the local bar circuit giggin about 50 nights a year. The 5153 is a stellar amp for the $$$


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

khingpynn said:


> Its the cost of the PCB... Mesa hand traces their PCB's there are no corners everything is a soft curve.


. The PCB itself is not costly, regardless of how its drawn.
. Mesa does not "hand trace" their PCBs AFAIK. This is some kind of internet rumor. Mesa uses CAD and/or layout programs to do this as can be seen in their factory tour. 
. Mesa does use Vishay Dale metal film resistors, among other things that raise the price of components up a little. I haven't opened up a recent Mesa but AFAIK, they still use premium components in most places. 
. "Curved" traces are not costly and in terms of current flow, won't affect the signal. The trace location and what's around it is way more important.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

khingpynn said:


> Not a fan of the JCM 2000 but I like this. The other thing about that particular amp is... I see more JCM2000's on my bench than any other amp... could this be because they are hugely popular... could be.


The JCM 2000 DSL is the all time best selling amp from Marshall. Add to that the fact that its been available since 1997 to, I think, 2012 and you have a TON of amps on the market. Now I agree that some iterations/versions had design flaws but as a whole, I think its a great amp. Also, they made that amp in so many variations, its hard to keep track. The TSL is another story and definitely not very good in terms of reliability. 

The newer DSL line (not JCM2000) has some nice improvements over the original. They had over 15 years to perfect it, after all.

I recently bought a Fender head/cab and even that gets blasted in terms of reliability. The internet is like that - everything is thrown way out of proportion. I've had a lot of different amps (Egnater, Blackstar, Mesa, Fender, Marshall, Vox, Peavey and a few others I forget) and only a handful gave me problems (Fender HR, Peavey 5150, Blackstar and Mesa).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd agree that they made some improvements....sad it took them long enough. My main beef with them is their hit and miss transformers from Dagnal. I have yet another Marshall head on my bench with a blown output transformer....sheesh!



LydianGuitars said:


> The JCM 2000 DSL is the all time best selling amp from Marshall. Add to that the fact that its been available since 1997 to, I think, 2012 and you have a TON of amps on the market. Now I agree that some iterations/versions had design flaws but as a whole, I think its a great amp. Also, they made that amp in so many variations, its hard to keep track. The TSL is another story and definitely not very good in terms of reliability.
> 
> The newer DSL line (not JCM2000) has some nice improvements over the original. They had over 15 years to perfect it, after all.
> 
> I recently bought a Fender head/cab and even that gets blasted in terms of reliability. The internet is like that - everything is thrown way out of proportion. I've had a lot of different amps (Egnater, Blackstar, Mesa, Fender, Marshall, Vox, Peavey and a few others I forget) and only a handful gave me problems (Fender HR, Peavey 5150, Blackstar and Mesa).


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> I'd agree that they made some improvements....sad it took them long enough. My main beef with them is their hit and miss transformers from Dagnal. I have yet another Marshall head on my bench with a blown output transformer....sheesh!


I don't understand that. The Dagnalls aren't that bad but not the best either, which is why I spec'd out my own line of transformers for them.

Was the customer using the 16Ω output? If so, the ground connection may have been defective. That's something Marshall never fixed on the JCM2000 heads. In the end, its common sense though: You hear the sound cutting in/out or not as loud as it should be, STOP playing, turn down and check things out. Could be a weak preamp tube, bad guitar cable but if the issue is at the output, you're asking for trouble.

I had a plexi re-issue give me problems with the impedance selector, so that kind of problem isn't unique to the newer amps.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I probably replace more power and output transformers in Marshalls than any other amp manufacturers combined......and not just JCM2000's either. The one on the bench right now is a JCM900. Is it due to the vast numbers that have been produced? Perhaps....however, I work on many Fenders and they rarely blow trannies.



LydianGuitars said:


> I don't understand that. The Dagnalls aren't that bad but not the best either, which is why I spec'd out my own line of transformers for them.
> 
> Was the customer using the 16Ω output? If so, the ground connection may have been defective. That's something Marshall never fixed on the JCM2000 heads. In the end, its common sense though: You hear the sound cutting in/out or not as loud as it should be, STOP playing, turn down and check things out. Could be a weak preamp tube, bad guitar cable but if the issue is at the output, you're asking for trouble.
> 
> I had a plexi re-issue give me problems with the impedance selector, so that kind of problem isn't unique to the newer amps.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

My experience with transformers is the same as nonreverb's, more marshall than anything else.
But this is perhaps to do with how they are used. Marshall's are more often played cranked, and probably get more abuse than fender, where clean is more the norm. Also, marshall do not use shorting jacks on the speaker outs of their heads, so the chance of OT damage from running with no load is higher.
With the JCM900's, some would suffer from burnt wires at the lugs, which was sometimes repairable, but indicates the wires are maybe not of sufficient gauge. Also, I have been told the wire is "self-stripping" and the insulation vaporizes with heat. This means they don't have to strip the wires to solder up during assembly, but the down side is the insulation may break down internally when hot.

But enough, this is the 2nd 5150 thread that we have hi-jacked and side-tracked into marshall and 900's. :confusion:
Apologies for going off on a tangent.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

jb welder said:


> My experience with transformers is the same as nonreverb's, more marshall than anything else.
> But this is perhaps to do with how they are used. Marshall's are more often played cranked, and probably get more abuse than fender, where clean is more the norm. Also, marshall do not use shorting jacks on the speaker outs of their heads, so the chance of OT damage from running with no load is higher.
> With the JCM900's, some would suffer from burnt wires at the lugs, which was sometimes repairable, but indicates the wires are maybe not of sufficient gauge. Also, I have been told the wire is "self-stripping" and the insulation vaporizes with heat. This means they don't have to strip the wires to solder up during assembly, but the down side is the insulation may break down internally when hot.


The fact that they're played loud is one aspect. The other one is that the jacks are open when nothing is plugged in. How many times have I plugged in to the amp after setting up at a gig, struck a chord and heard nothing come out only to notice that I forgot to plug in the cab. I know I'm not the only one that this happens to  This is user error - It is clearly stated ON THE AMP not to turn it on without a speaker cab connected.

Your typical Fender combo doesn't have this problem and on the heads, the speaker jacks are switched to ground. 



jb welder said:


> But enough, this is the 2nd 5150 thread that we have hi-jacked and side-tracked into marshall and 900's. :confusion:
> Apologies for going off on a tangent.


Its my fault, again. Sorry about that 

Has anyone on here compared the EVH 5150 iii to the Soldano in terms of tone?
I have to admit that if I had the money for an amp, getting a 50w head would be nice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stonehead said:


> The 2x12 is 1499.00 so i'm guessing this one will be cheaper (hopefully). The 2x12 is an absolute beast of an amp particularly when it comes to lifting it.


Down to 1299. USD.
http://www.themusiczoo.com/product/...an Limited Edition Prototype + Tons Of Gibson


----------

